# TextBox in Schleife gezielt ansprechen



## UwB (19. Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen

Ich hab ein hoffe kleines Problem..

ich habe in einer Form 15 Textboxen
12 davon möchte ich in einer schleife aus einem array füllen...

Dim LLSDaten(16) As String
Dim Zellen(0 To 2, 0 To 16) As String
Dim t1 As String
Dim i As Integer ' Serial
Dim z As Integer ' Zellen
Dim t As Integer ' TextBox
Dim C As String
Dim TB As Control
 
Zellen(0, z) = Mid(LLSDaten(z), 5, 5)
If Mid(LLSDaten(z), 4, 1) = "=" Then
Zellen(1, z) = 0
Else
    Zellen(1, z) = 1
  End If
Next
 
For t = 4 To 15

 TextBox(t).Text = Zellen(0, t) # ab textbox 4 ausgeben
Next

zusätzlich soll noch die Backgroundfarbe sich aendern je nach Status des Feldes ind er 2.
Spalte.
aber mir langt es erstmal wenn nur das ausgeben gehen würde.

Vielen Dank im voraus

mfg
Uwe B.


----------



## Fingers (19. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

das sollte eigentlich genau so, wie Du es beschrieben hast hinhauen. Sind die Textboxen als Array definiert?
Probier mal:

For t = 4 To 15
  TextBox(t).Text = Zellen(0, t)   'ab textbox 4 ausgeben
  TextBox(t).Backcolor=Farbe_holen(Zellen(1,t))  'Wobei Farbe_holen nur einfach den Farbcode des         
                                                                      'Status holt
Next

Gruß
Fingers


----------



## UwB (19. Februar 2005)

hmm.. mein fehler


ich vergass zu erwähnen das es vba.net ist

da geht das ebend leider nicht so
oder sehe ich da jetzt was falsch ?

gruss
Uwe


----------

